# Engine Swap 327 to 454 "64 impala SS"



## NorCalBoriquen (Oct 29, 2012)

If I replace my 327 with a 454 BBC is there any issues I need to worry about? I read I might have to swap out my oil pan, exhaust manifolds and use different motor mounts but is that it? Also what transmission works work best with a 454? I currently have a TH350 would that do?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

350th :thumbsup:


----------



## NorCalBoriquen (Oct 29, 2012)

Would my only concerns for the engine swap be headers, motor mounts and oil pan?


----------



## 62Impala13s (Jan 7, 2012)

My 64 came with straight 6 and powerglide. I swapped out for a 454 bored .60 and turbo 400 from a 70 chevelle ss. Only thing I did was different motor mounts. More shallow oil pan. My headers were close on the drivers side. I just heated and shaped them to fit.


----------



## NorCalBoriquen (Oct 29, 2012)

So would you recommend a th400 with a 454? You didn't need to shorten your drive shaft or change your gears with the th400?
I am having a hard time debating if I should get a 327 or a 454. I already have a th350 which is lighter than the th400 but the th400 can take a beatin.


----------



## 62Impala13s (Jan 7, 2012)

Th350 will work great too. Only did a th400 because I bought a wrecked chevelle for the motor/trans.I did not shorten the drive shaft. And as for gears I have 3:10's and a ford 9" rear end from a lincoln versailles for the disc brakes. Also did discs up front which I recommend if your adding more h.p. to help stop you. Other little things to think about if your doing a big block is a MSD ignition and optima red top to help crank it. And dual electric fans to help cool it.


----------



## NorCalBoriquen (Oct 29, 2012)

I have a 3 core aluminum radiator. Why do 
is there some people whi do not recommend a 700ar4 with a 454?


----------



## 62Impala13s (Jan 7, 2012)

My 85 corvette has a 700r4. Its a ok transmission. I dont know about with a big block in a impala though. If you already have a th350 I would just use that and get some good gears for the highway and your set.


----------



## NorCalBoriquen (Oct 29, 2012)

What kind of gears would you recommend? 3.73?


----------



## cali707sf (Sep 10, 2011)

I dropped a 454 into my 64SS, still dealing with trying to make it work... my 64 was a frame off resto/mod... the headers was an issue (took a while but I got some specifically for a 454 in a 64), the distributor is now hitting against the firewall (looking at getting different smaller high proformance distro, I hate seeing the MSD boxs and refuse to a distro that reuires it), the valvecovers hit the 7" brake booster (there's a special bracket to raise the booster, but im now looking at going hydrobooster to avoid the issue), I upgraded to a CPP 500 series power stearing box and ran into a clearance issue with the power steering resivoir, and had to go from a 4core down to a 3core rad due to clearance issues as well... 

But thats just my experieance so far LOL


----------



## N.O.Bricks (Aug 6, 2011)

I swapped my 283 in my 65 for a 454.Motor mounts are the same.Exhaust manifolds need to be changed to BBC.,and all the pulleys and brackets are different for a big block.A 350 tranny will work but a 454s torque will eventually tear it up so i went with the 400.I had to shorten my drive shaft also.I also put in a radiator that would cool a big block.Your 3 core might work tho.And like cali707sf said theres an issue with the power brake booster.But the reality is Im glad i swapped cause the torque is like 2-283s under the hood and the WOW factor when i pop the hood.Check out my build page and you'll see what i mean.Good luck!!


----------

